# Competition Time at All Day Vapes!



## ADV-Des (8/1/18)

*It's Competition Time! Three prizes to be won!
*
1st prize - 5 x 30ml juices:
Beer Float
Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
Marmalade
Memories
Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta








2nd prize - 3 x 30ml juice:
Cyder
Persian Delight
Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta









3rd prize - 2 x 30ml juice:
Spiced & Iced
Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta



*Images for illustration purposes only. All bottles are 30ml Chubby Gorilla.


Competition rules:

Tag 2 friends
Tell us which of our 69 flavours you find most interesting - https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/
Like this post

Only one entry per member
Competition closes 31st Jan 2018 midnight
A random draw will be held on 1st Feb 2018 and winners announced in this thread.

Reactions: Like 19 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (8/1/18)

@Constantbester @antonherbst 

Ive tried the Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream and its one of the best juices ive vaped in a long time it makes the taste buds snap_ crackle_pop

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst (8/1/18)

Choc mint shake and chilled red berries

@TheV 
@Sash

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## @cliff (8/1/18)

@Quakes @Gersh 

I have been eyeing the chilled naartjie!!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Max (8/1/18)

Awesome Competition @ADV-Des

Tagging @Andre @Vapessa

Chilled Naartjie - Have Tasted - Take 2 of those Big Big Naartjies you’ve bought from Food Lovers Market - 1st - a Whiskey Tumbler Glass into the deep freezer - then - Peel the Naartjies - Break both up into each segment - remove all the white pith - pull out all the pips you can see - now 4 blocks of ice into a liquidizer with all the segments - blitz until fine - into the chilled glass and as you drink that cool cool liquid You will taste All Day Vapes Chilled Naartjie  - Awesome

Lemon Parfait - Have Purchased - But not Tasted yet - It sounds so mouth watering as you read the Flavour Profile - I’m going to taste this eJoose before the end of this competition - edit - and comment right here. 

Thank You

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (8/1/18)

@Apollo @kilr0y ZA 

Just from the ones above the marmalade and berries pistachio icecream got my interest

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spyro (8/1/18)

I have to agree with Adephi that Marmalade sounds very interesting.
Another one I though sounded incredible was Fig Crème brûlée.

Thanks for the opportunity. @ADV-Des

Tagging @Hooked cause she loves a good comp and @Sam Haskins

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/1/18)

Decadence
Blush (I've had this and it's divine!)
Crème Brûlée
Chocolate Crème Brûlée
Strawberry Lemon Scone


@SinnerG @Resistance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/1/18)

@Hooked and @Paul33 

Found the raspberry scone very nice and chain vapable ( Very curious as to what an insider will do ) marmalade sounds like it can go either way so I'm in !

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/1/18)

Spiced and iced sounds superbly cool and different!

Forest berry yogurt Panna Cotta cause I love me a yoghurt!!!

@Smoke_A_Llama  @87hunter

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Constantbester (8/1/18)

Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta....sounds yummy yummy

@Raindance @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (8/1/18)

Irish cookie shake tickles my fancy!!!Okay now I want a milkshake...

@DirtyD @Chris du Toit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapessa (8/1/18)

Thank you for the great giveaway 
@ADV-Des 

I'm tagging @Max and @Tanja 


I've tried the All Day Vapes Chilled Naartjie with light menthol. I love love love Naartjies - my absolute Best Fruit. 
Experiencing the taste of Chilled Naartjie is like biting into a chilled, tangy, juicy, fresh, fruity naartjie...with a light punch of mentol in your throat...Awesome mouth filled sensations going on when you vape the Chilled Naartjie....
My mouth is now watering  for some Naartjie 

I also love Lime  - so the
Eliquid Keylime Shake, the Keylime Pie
and the Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta all sound very appealing to me and my tastes buds.


G o o d L u c k E v e r y o n e

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/1/18)

Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
Spiced & Iced

tagging @Friep @IVapesDaNicotine

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (9/1/18)

Thanks for the comp @ADV-Des 

StrawberryYogurtPannaCotta sounds delicious.

Tagging @Jengz and @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/1/18)

By FAR my favorite is Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta. Im addicted to it
@Rafique 
@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (9/1/18)

Choc mint shake and chilled red berries

@Caramia 
@sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DirtyD (9/1/18)

@KZOR @Mender31 

Raspberry Hazelnut Scone and Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (9/1/18)

@Friep @skaby 

I would say orange cream brulee looks divine as I love a well balanced orange dessert and secondly I would choose the pineapple cause well,who doesnt love pineapple ??
Thanks for the tag @Friep

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tanja (9/1/18)

Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream
Berries and Pistachio Ice Cream
@Max 
@Andre

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (9/1/18)

Pineapple Shake
Lemon Parfait
Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta
Irish Cookie Shake
Chocolate Crème Brûlée

@Carnival & @Spyro

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaun2707 (9/1/18)

Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta
Chic mint shake
Key Lime Pie

@BioHAZarD @TheV



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Franky3 (10/1/18)

@Sachin1804 @Naeem

Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta was one of the first flavors I bought from all day vapes and it was so good I plowed through it like an addict. Probably one of my favorites.

Chilled pomberry cococream I bought just because it sounds interesting and man was it good. Very very nice. 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/1/18)

Forest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta

@DanielSLP @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DanielSLP (10/1/18)

Key lime shake
Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta
@Vino1718 @Strontium

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vino1718 (10/1/18)

Forest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta
Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta

Would really love to know how a proper yoghurt vape tastes like and these looks like it tastes epic.

@DanielSLP @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slick (10/1/18)

Chilled pomberry coco cream
Pineapple shake

@Chukin'Vape @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/18)

Berries and pistachio ice cream looks very interesting

@Slick @Resistance

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Strontium (11/1/18)

Berries n pistachio sounds right up my alley 

@RichJB
@Daniel

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel (11/1/18)

Chilled Pineapple 
Beet Float sounds interesting lol

@Scouse45 @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaporeon13 (12/1/18)

Lemon Parfait: I like all things lemon 

@Max @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RobMcMaster (12/1/18)

@Ringtail Vapes @VapeSnow 

That beerfloat sounds really interesting (beer is life)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (15/1/18)

I must say the beer float is definitely something I want to try!

@QKNatasha @TheV

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Carnival (15/1/18)

Forest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta
Chilled Irish Cream
ADV Gold - Brandy

@Hooked @KZOR

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## QKNatasha (16/1/18)

I absolutely love Chilled pomberry.

It's my favorite ADV.

@Stosta
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Steyn777 (17/1/18)

Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
Chocolate Crème Brûlée

Always been a desert Vaper, started getting into DIY a month ago...it's a hobby tha has completely changed the way I vape...from tanks and mods to squonkers and RDA's. I'm a full blown flavour chaser now and so far I have made a custard juice that's forcing me to look into speed steaping ways and gizmos...yours will be the 1st 1shot concentrates I try, didn't even realise one could buy such a thing. What an awesome way to get into the diy game.

@Yash23 @Akash @Rafique

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (19/1/18)

ADV-Des said:


> View attachment 118388
> 
> 
> *It's Competition Time! Three prizes to be won!
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (19/1/18)

I have just made an order and the Urban Pirate sounds fantastic!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/18)

Cigarillo- Cherry and irish cookie shake sound really good.

@incredible_hullk @wikus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/1/18)

Still till tomorrow night to enter!

Here's the list so far:
1 @Cor
2 @antonherbst
3 @@cliff
4 @Max
5 @Adephi
6 @Spyro
7 @Hooked
8 @Smoke_A_Llama
9 @Paul33
10 @Constantbester
11 @Jp1905
12 @Vapessa
13 @Resistance
14 @Friep
15 @SmokeyJoe
16 @Rafique
17 @DirtyD
18 @BATMAN
19 @Tanja
20 @KZOR
21 @shaun2707
22 @Franky3
23 @Rude Rudi
24 @DanielSLP
25 @Vino1718
26 @Slick
27 @Room Fogger
28 @Strontium
29 @Daniel
30 @Vaporeon13
31 @RobMcMaster
32 @Stosta
33 @Carnival
34 @QKNatasha
35 @Steyn777
36 @Robyn D'Oliveira
37 @Clouds4Days

If I missed out someone please bring it to my attention with some verbal abuse

Entries close tomorrow night, good luck to all!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## @cliff (30/1/18)

@YeOldeOke my tag would be @@cliff Sorry for the confusion

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DirtyD (30/1/18)

Lol and here I got excited and thought I won... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @YeOldeOke my tag would be @@cliff Sorry for the confusion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@@cliff OK I've fixed that, I think 
Just check by clicking on the tag in the list whether that is the right one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RynoP (30/1/18)

Must say the creme brulee sounds awesome! 
@Spyro @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## @cliff (30/1/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> @@cliff OK I've fixed that, I think
> Just check by clicking on the tag in the list whether that is the right one.


Perfect, thank you good sir

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (30/1/18)

Robyn D'Oliveira said:


> I have just made an order and the Urban Pirate sounds fantastic!!!!


. @brads @Max​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (30/1/18)

Robyn D'Oliveira said:


> I have just made an order and the Urban Pirate sounds fantastic!!!!


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (30/1/18)

@brads @Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710 (31/1/18)

@Cor @SMOK 

Would love too see if theres some fizz in that beer float

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/2/18)

Competition closed!

Here's the Final list of entries, if anyone's missed out please shout.

1 @Cor
2 @antonherbst
3 @@cliff
4 @Max
5 @Adephi
6 @Spyro
7 @Hooked
8 @Smoke_A_Llama
9 @Paul33
10 @Constantbester
11 @Jp1905
12 @Vapessa
13 @Resistance
14 @Friep
15 @SmokeyJoe
16 @Rafique
17 @DirtyD
18 @BATMAN
19 @Tanja
20 @KZOR
21 @shaun2707
22 @Franky3
23 @Rude Rudi
24 @DanielSLP
25 @Vino1718
26 @Slick
27 @Room Fogger
28 @Strontium
29 @Daniel
30 @Vaporeon13
31 @RobMcMaster
32 @Stosta
33 @Carnival
34 @QKNatasha
35 @Steyn777
36 @Robyn D'Oliveira
37 @Clouds4Days
38 @RynoP 
39 @Marek_710 


@ADV-Des will be doing the draw this morn and will announce the winners.

Good luck to everybody, and thanks for participating!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 5


----------



## ADV-Des (1/2/18)

Good news guys, the draw has been done!!! 

Now we are just awaiting the auditors clearance... that might be a while, maybe a few days, maybe a few weeks....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cor (1/2/18)

ADV-Des said:


> Good news guys, the draw has been done!!!
> 
> Now we are just awaiting the auditors clearance... that might be a while, maybe a few days, maybe a few weeks....


The suspense is killllliiiinnnggggg us

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Let's see it @YeOldeOke !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (1/2/18)

..........................................................................................................................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710 (1/2/18)

Refresh.........Refresh........Refresh........

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## RynoP (1/2/18)

lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADV-Des (1/2/18)

Ok here we go... 

3rd prize of 2 x 30ml bottles of Juice
Spiced and Iced
Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta




Goes to @SmokeyJoe 

Congratulations!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Way to go @SmokeyJoe !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (1/2/18)

Congrats @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (1/2/18)

Congrats @SmokeyJoe enjoy the juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marek_710 (1/2/18)

Hooraaaahhh @SmokeyJoe !!! Let us all know how those desserts treat them taste buds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ADV-Des (1/2/18)

The 2nd prize of 
3 x 30ml bottles of Juice
Cyder
Persian Delight
Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta




goes to @Jp1905 

Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/18)

Nice one @SmokeyJoe , congratulations brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (1/2/18)

Congrats @Jp1905 way to go^_^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/2/18)

Woohoo!!!! Thats freaking awesome! Thanks a mil @YeOldeOke!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905 (1/2/18)

Woooohoo thank you @YeOldeOke!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/18)

Whoohooo well done @Jp1905 .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (1/2/18)

Well done @Jp1905 enjoy the juice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (1/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Woohoo!!!! Thats freaking awesome! Thanks a mil @YeOldeOke!!


Well done!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Awesome stuff @Jp1905 !

Please give me feedback on the Persian Delight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ADV-Des (1/2/18)

The winner has been chosen!!!

1st prize is
5 x 30ml Bottles of Juice

Beer Float
Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
Marmalade
Memories
Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta






The winner is.....



actually wait.... 



how's about we add a 4th prize?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Marek_710 (1/2/18)

@Jp1905 Winner winner "Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta" dinner

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

ADV-Des said:


> The winner has been chosen!!!
> 
> 1st prize is
> 5 x 30ml Bottles of Juice
> ...


Yes! A fourth prize for @Stosta for being so stostaish! A bottle of beer float!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (1/2/18)

ADV-Des said:


> The winner has been chosen!!!
> 
> 1st prize is
> 5 x 30ml Bottles of Juice
> ...


Yes!!!!! Please !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (1/2/18)

Awesome @ADV-Des ...the suspense is killing us


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

@SmokeyJoe Congrats and enjoy your prize!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

Oooh I'm so happy for you @Jp1905 !! Happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (1/2/18)

1st prize mememememememe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ADV-Des (1/2/18)

4th Prize will be given to the first person to guess the winner!

The prize will be the same as 3rd prize:
2 x 30ml Bottles of Juice
Spiced & Iced
Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta


We will run this competition from now till 2pm today, one guess per person, this part is open to everybody, not only those that entered the main competition.

Pick one from the original list:

Cor
antonherbst
[at]Cliff
Max
Adephi
Spyro
Hooked
Smoke_A_Llama
Paul33
Constantbester
Vapessa
Resistance
Friep
Rafique
DirtyD
BATMAN
Tanja
KZOR
shaun2707
Franky3
Rude Rudi
DanielSLP
Vino1718
Slick
Room Fogger
Strontium
Daniel
Vaporeon13
RobMcMaster
Stosta
Carnival
QKNatasha
Steyn777
Robyn D'Oliveira
Clouds4Days
RynoP
Marek_710

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique (1/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

I'm going to guess @QKNatasha !

Do we only get one guess @ADV-Des ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (1/2/18)

my guess ... @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (1/2/18)

What if the winner chooses himself and then he is right so he gets two prizes....but what if you choose yourself and thus you wil not be the winner because you cant get two prizes....mind blown

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ADV-Des (1/2/18)

Yes only one guess

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (1/2/18)

Mine will be @Marek_710

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marek_710 (1/2/18)

@Cliff my geuss

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## @cliff (1/2/18)

@Constantbester 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (1/2/18)

....thus I will choose...uhm... @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/2/18)

Constantbester said:


> What if the winner chooses himself and then he is right so he gets two prizes....but what if you choose your self and thus you wil not be the winner because you cant get two prizes....mind blown

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (1/2/18)

Maybe @RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RynoP (1/2/18)

@BATMAN sounds like a winner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky3 (1/2/18)

My guess is @Cliff. 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/18)

I Guess @Daniel will take it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Marek_710 said:


> @Cliff my geuss


Bad guess! @Cliff isn't in this compo, but @@cliff is!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ADV-Des (1/2/18)

Nope sorry only one prize, spread the love around  

So no you cant choose yourself... as @Constantbester says, it will blow your mind!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RynoP (1/2/18)

Must say its Valentines month. I think everybody deserves a prize

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/18)

RynoP said:


> Must say its Valentines month. I think everybody deserves a prize



In the words of the Jerry Springer audience-
Go to Oprah... Go to Oprah....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Marek_710 (1/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Bad guess! @Cliff isn't in this compo, but @@cliff is!


Well then i retract my original post as that name can not be chosen so i shall take @Stosta be my lucky person

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Marek_710 said:


> Well then i retract my original post as that name can not be chosen so i shall take @Stosta be my lucky person


I certainly hope you're the winner of the fourth prize!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (1/2/18)

ADV-Des said:


> 4th Prize will be given to the first person to guess the winner!
> 
> The prize will be the same as 3rd prize:
> 2 x 30ml Bottles of Juice
> ...


BATMAN!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/2/18)

Warning don't bet on me guys 

@Vapessa because she seems to have good luck with comps

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (1/2/18)

I say @RynoP !!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (1/2/18)

congrats everyone enjoy the lekker juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718 (1/2/18)

@DanielSLP is my lucky charm

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (1/2/18)

My guess is for strontium.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (1/2/18)

@Max is my guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (1/2/18)

Congrats to @SmokeyJoe and to @Jp1905 - enjoy your prizes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD (1/2/18)

I guess @Vapessa - she got that luck with every comp

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (1/2/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

I think @Spyro chose interesting flavours

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (1/2/18)

I guess @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (1/2/18)

I reckon @Steyn777


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ADV-Des (1/2/18)

The competition is now closed.




@DirtyD is the winner of our 1st prize: 



5 x 30ml Bottles of Juice

Beer Float
Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
Marmalade
Memories
Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta

Congratulations!!

Thanks all for your participation!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ADV-Des (1/2/18)

As for out 4th prize, unfortunately no one picked @DirtyD and as such we don't have a winner this time, maybe next time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Way to go @DirtyD !!!

And big ups to @ADV-Des and @YeOldeOke for the competition, it was a lot of fun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/2/18)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (1/2/18)

Congrats to the winners!! Enjoy the juices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD (1/2/18)

Wow ! I'm shocked , seriously ! Thank you @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des  and all , I appreciate it a lot

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

Congratulations and Celebrations @DirtyD!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/18)

Awesome stuff @DirtyD , congratulations bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (1/2/18)

Congrats @DirtyD enjoy the juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (1/2/18)

@DirtyD you sneaky sneaky person you lol congrats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP (1/2/18)

Congats guys! enjoy the juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/2/18)

Thanks to everyone that participated and congrats to the winners!

You guys/gals rock! Or as 'they' used to say in my day, you ain't half bad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (1/2/18)

Well done @DirtyD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (2/2/18)

Well Done to all the Winners - Enjoy those Awesome Flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------

